# Surveyor's pics



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

http://s1320.photobucket.com/user/surveyor54/library/?sort=3&page=2


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That is a nice setup you have there! I bet you are pleased with it.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Very nicely done, I bet it rocks.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Nice looking space, thanks for sharing.


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks, I enjoy the hobby (addiction)!


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! I am pleased with it.


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

It rocks! Thanks!


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice, Congrats on a job well done....:T


----------



## surveyor (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

